# Electric guitar



## jani

So Electric guitar is a great and a serious instrument, even though some people may not agree.
The most narrow minded personalities think that everyone who play electric guitar do drugs/are alcoholics etc... ( from this we can blame the hedonism on the 80s)

So this thread is dedicated for this great&beautiful instrument.

I own three electric guitars atm

1. Cheap strat copy 
2. Jackson JS20 Dinky
3. Ibanez RG350M ( its cheep but it looks and sounds great)









People who pick electric guitar as their main instrument are usually moody&sexy and egoistic ( to some degree)


----------



## jani

A group for electric guitar lovers.
http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/electric-guitar-society.html


----------



## Chrythes

Not sure if the second statement about the sex appeal of guitarists is sarcasm or not.
Either way, I play the electric guitar. I own a cheap Start copy by Stagg. It doesn't sound too bad, but it certainly doesn't resemble the Strat at all. 

Since I picked Classical a year ago I've been playing much less, but before that I used to play quite a lot, ranging from blues to metal. Now I mainly improvise while listening to a backingtrack on Youtube.


----------



## neoshredder

Great instrument. Imo the Violin was the Electric Guitar of its day. See Paganini as an example of that. But now we got an instrument with so many different tones available. The Ibanez does look awesome. I bought a Fender Stratocaster though.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Great instrument. Imo the Violin was the Electric Guitar of its day. See Paganini as an example of that. But now we got an instrument with so many different tones available. The Ibanez does look awesome. I bought a Fender Stratocaster though.


I would buy a real Fender Start if i could afford one at the moment, There is a video on Youtube where Yngwie shows part of his guitar collection and pics up a guitar from the messy pile of other guitars and says " This is one of the first startocasters ever made" *puts it back to the pile*.


----------



## kv466

Guitars I own and play:

* 1974 Gibson Marauder, 2003 Fender Fat Strat Deluxe, 2012 Epiphone Wildkat, 2005 Gretsch Electromatic cvt, 80's Gibson Les Paul Goldtop
*





































*Haven't had a shredder in years but I've been thinking about getting this one:
*


----------



## jani

Chrythes said:


> Not sure if the second statement about the sex appeal of guitarists is sarcasm or not.
> Either way, I play the electric guitar. I own a cheap Start copy by Stagg. It doesn't sound too bad, but it certainly doesn't resemble the Strat at all.
> 
> Since I picked Classical a year ago I've been playing much less, but before that I used to play quite a lot, ranging from blues to metal. Now I mainly improvise while listening to a backingtrack on Youtube.


No its not, just look at me


----------



## BurningDesire

I play electric guitar too. I have a Fender Lonestar Stratocaster, a Fender Telecaster, and an Epiphone Casino. I also own a really crappy Stagg P. Bass.


----------



## Philip

I have an electric guitar as well but never use it!


----------



## jani

philip said:


> i have an electric guitar as well but never use it!


why!?!??!?


----------



## BurningDesire

More composers should use electric guitars.


----------



## etkearne

I am actually currently writing a piece for Two Electric Guitars & Bass Guitar. Go here: Evan Kearney's Sound Cloud to see two of the movements, along with my other classical works.


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> More composers should use electric guitars.


Someday when i am good enough i compose concerto for electric guitar, and set of preludes&sonatas.
I am writing everyday but i mean works that are good enough to be published and people actually enjoy.


----------



## BurningDesire

etkearne said:


> I am actually currently writing a piece for Two Electric Guitars & Bass Guitar. Go here: Evan Kearney's Sound Cloud to see two of the movements, along with my other classical works.


Your music sounds awesome  What techniques do you use in your composition?


----------



## etkearne

BurningDesire said:


> Your music sounds awesome  What techniques do you use in your composition?


Thank You. Here is a link to a thread about my compositions including some on my techniques:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21670-evan-kearneys-compositions-work.html


----------



## RonP

I started on electric guitar back in 1970 with a cheap ES-335 copy for the local five and dime store. Then I heard Ritchie Blackmore's work on Deep Purple's Machine Head album an I was hooked on Stratocasters. Got my first in 1978 (it was a '75 hardtail) and had about three or four after that.

I moved to electric bass in 1999, but still kept an electric guitar around the house. I currently own a PRS Custom 22, G&L Legacy and G&L ASAT Semi-hollowbody. They mostly sit in their cases now that I'm pretty much on double bass all the time.


----------



## Metalkitsune

I play guitar as well. A Fender Starcaster, A Washburn Lyon Flying V,and a Ibanez.

I like My Ibanez the best.


----------



## millionrainbows

One of my favorite electric guitarists is Frank Zappa. Here is my transcription of *Zoot Allures,* actually just a chord chart. You'll have to do some figuring for it to make sense. I'm wondering who thinks this chart is accurate, as far as the chords and chord names.

You'll notice 2 possible names on some of the polychords. Also, I have a very idiosyncratic use of my thumb, which I got from watching Hendrix footage. The thumb curls around and barres the 6th and 5th string. I always do my minor ninths like this, and many altered dominants as well (check out the D Maj7#9#11).

Zappa's signature chord form is the barre of 1-5, with fingers 3 & 4 added. I think this form is a variant of his "A5" form (A with no third), which he used on _The Idiot B-stard Son. _Just move fingers 3 & 4 to strings 3 & 4 for the A5.

Gimme some feedback!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/y9fzt8

Later edit: I went back and edited a mistake in my chord chart. Nobody caught it.


----------



## Head_case

I'm thinking of one. Demo'ed a gorgeous midnight blue Ibanez RK series. Really tempted now that I live in a narrow strret where I can hear the neighours opposite the road talking 

I've been told off once for playing the harp ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'll confess to being a guitar junkie. Had 18 (sounds a bit spinal tap hey) , plus a banjo before my sons started "aquiring" them.

Currently got Early 80's fender Strat (very nice to play), Fender custom shop Tele with Seymour D's, Old Easton 12 string with pickup, nice Ibanez 6 string w/pickup, Yamha Classical w/pickup and the Banjo (pickup pending)- funny sons didnt want the banjo. 
I use them all for my composition experiments.


----------



## Head_case

I can't say I'm a guitar junkie, but I um, just bought an electric guitar 

I was so sure I was going to go for an Ibanez, but then I came across a stunner and after messing around with it, decided to go for it. Hooked it up to my amp and it's just ..... so mellow and soothing. Earlier on, I'd cranked up the gain and set the distortion pedal on and was having a howling time. My neighbours probably thought the classical string quartet nut next door has gone nuts. Not really - just a few notches on the gain and volume cranked


----------



## elgar's ghost

I admit I can't play a note so I can't really make a contribution but when it comes to visuals my favourites are predominantly Gibsons - 335, various Les Pauls, Firebirds and SGs...


----------



## Head_case

Sure you can. You're just modest 

I don't think I've even seen a Gibson let alone a Firebird. I really don't understand the extra 0 at the end of the price tag just for another electric guitar with a sunburst colour coat. Once I found one with a maple neck and rosewood fretboard, I thought, " ebony would be nice...but at £500 extra....forget it for an amateur electric starter like me". The pick ups I liked were the Seymour Duncan ones. It sounds like some kind of disease, but they sound really good!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Head_case said:


> Sure you can. You're just modest
> 
> I don't think I've even seen a Gibson let alone a Firebird. I really don't understand the extra 0 at the end of the price tag just for another electric guitar with a sunburst colour coat. Once I found one with a maple neck and rosewood fretboard, I thought, " ebony would be nice...but at £500 extra....forget it for an amateur electric starter like me". The pick ups I liked were the Seymour Duncan ones. It sounds like some kind of disease, but they sound really good!


Aw...you're making me blush now...

My brother was the musician of the family - I have childhood memories of being kept away from the Vox Continental organ that he usually kept in the living room, along with the upright piano which was similarly off-limits once I'd scratched a bit of the veneer with one of my toys. He moved onto electric guitars later, his last one being a 70s Telecaster Deluxe - the kind with the 'strat' headstock.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

millionrainbows said:


> One of my favorite electric guitarists is Frank Zappa. Here is my transcription of *Zoot Allures,* actually just a chord chart. You'll have to do some figuring for it to make sense. I'm wondering who thinks this chart is accurate, as far as the chords and chord names.
> 
> You'll notice 2 possible names on some of the polychords. Also, I have a very idiosyncratic use of my thumb, which I got from watching Hendrix footage. The thumb curls around and barres the 6th and 5th string. I always do my minor ninths like this, and many altered dominants as well (check out the D Maj7#9#11).
> 
> Zappa's signature chord form is the barre of 1-5, with fingers 3 & 4 added. I think this form is a variant of his "A5" form (A with no third), which he used on _The Idiot B-stard Son. _Just move fingers 3 & 4 to strings 3 & 4 for the A5.
> 
> Gimme some feedback!
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/y9fzt8
> 
> Later edit: I went back and edited a mistake in my chord chart. Nobody caught it.


Still unpacking guitars and stuff here after the move to Adelaide. My eldest son has played Zoot Allures quite a bit - I'll get him to look at the transcription


----------



## Head_case

elgars ghost said:


> Aw...you're making me blush now...
> 
> My brother was the musician of the family - I have childhood memories of being kept away from the Vox Continental organ that he usually kept in the living room, along with the upright piano which was similarly off-limits once I'd scratched a bit of the veneer with one of my toys. He moved onto electric guitars later, his last one being a 70s Telecaster Deluxe - the kind with the 'strat' headstock.


Nobody reels off specialist equipment like that and don't know how to play! 
Yes - all bodies except virtuosos should be kept away from the organ. Pianos deserve to be scratched, so no harm done there :cheers:

Funny enough, when I was picking a guitar today, the guitar guy was telling me to "try this! It sounds better than a Fender strat!"

Me: "What's a Fender?" "And what makes a strat better than a strut?" I think I might have heard other guitar people mention Fender, but honestly,

I thought that this was a part of a motorcycle. It's soooo cool having an electric guitar. I'm playing it unamped and disturbing no one after 1am


----------



## Head_case

> Zoot Allures quite a bit - I'll get him to look at the transcription


It's okay - I'll translate it for you. I did a professional degree in the rare art of backwards etymological business translation.

"Zoot Allures" must clearly be the Australian eastern pre-western migration accent variation. The high pitched nasal French thing isn't an Aussie trademark, so it has migrated down the throat along with a few Fosters. 'Zoot' is of course, the phonetic spelling for the gallic 'Zut', which itself is colloquial in the breton and northern parts of France. Like the way the Scots in the north of England say " oot with it", the rest of the English use "say what you mean". 'Zoot Allures' no doubt, is clearly derived from the French terms:

"Zut Alors!"

Drat. Now what?

Well I'll take a bow and goodnight to you all.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head case your so close.

couple of things thou, let you in on a secret Foster is just swill Aussie brew and sell overseas - we don' t drink it here, its not even sold much here but then again we drink XXXX beer and VB (Victoria Bitter) and other refined drops such as Swan Bitter (known locally as black duck in WA- warning don't try it or West End Draught)

Back to Zoot Allures- I like your suggestions and will need to investigate the suggested usage of beer and other thoughts.

"Damn it!"


----------



## Head_case

But "Damn it!" is so Dutch! 

It's what they say when the ***** break.


Yup - all the Aussies I've met tell me I'm uncouth if I think Australians drink overmarketed foreigner's Fosters.

How ironic is that?! 

:/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Very ironic lol

Dutch you could be right there, gotta watch those ***** and dams

But we have much worse swill available here also, if you prefer :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

I was down at the hops festival in summer in one of the home counties. It was really nice tasting all kinds of liquid which had been ladled out of a large vat of freshly fermented hops. As a non-drinker (this is the in term for anyone who isn't an alcoholic  ) walking around the summery gaze of the village square with folk stalls and families all coming out to enjoy the afternoon was just lovely. The ales and drinks were much nicer than anything shoved into a can and marketed with a label. 

The experience was so wonderrful, it reminded me Jean Giono's traversal across Mercantour and penning "The man who planted trees". He returned to discover if this man, who single-handedly planted thousands of seedlings in the aftermath of the world war, was still alive. Hops festivals are like that. Returning each year, to see if the flavour of the hops have matured, year on in year.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The electric guitar has been my instrument of choice for 21 years. I'm not sure I qualify as a 'professional' musician as I've only played a few gigs. I would really love to perform more live though and have thought about forming a group instead of just 'jamming' with other musicians. I started off on acoustic guitar but quickly got bored with it, but I was able to build up my dexterity in my fingers by playing it for a straight year before acquiring an electric. I've always had this 'sound' in my head, even in the beginning, but I've spent the last 21 years trying to get out of my head and into something that's cohesive. I'm making small steps but I don't think I'll ever fully achieve what I'm hearing. I never really was interested in shredding. I'm much more interested in building a song from the ground up. For me, if all the music has to show is a musician's improvisation, then it's as empty as a top 20 pop hit. I like hearing what a musician has to bring to the song rather than them using the song as a vehicle to test out some new licks. I don't get to play as much as a used to but every now and again inspiration will hit me and I have to remedy that urge immediately.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few of my favorite players:

Bill Frisell -










Eric Johnson -










Dave Bainbridge -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Favorite guitarists continued...

Steve Hackett -










Andy Summers -










Ed Wynne -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Favorite guitarists continued...

Terje Rypdal -










John Abercrombie -










Alex Lifeson -


----------



## Head_case

From Iona???!

Wow. Didn't think anyone here listened to them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Head_case said:


> From Iona???!
> 
> Wow. Didn't think anyone here listened to them.


Oh yeah, I love Iona and Bainbridge's own side works as well. Iona are one of my favorite bands. _The Book of Kells_, _Beyond This Shore_, and _Open Sky_ are my favorites from their discography.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Head_case said:


> From Iona???!
> 
> Wow. Didn't think anyone here listened to them.


Oh yeah, I love Iona and Bainbridge's own side works as well. Iona are one of my favorite bands. _The Book of Kells_, _Beyond These Shores_, and _Open Sky_ are my favorites from their discography.


----------



## Head_case

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh yeah, I love Iona and Bainbridge's own side works as well. Iona are one of my favorite bands. _The Book of Kells_, _Beyond These Shores_, and _Open Sky_ are my favorites from their discography.


Haha...I have all three of those albums. And Bright Heaven's sun. The pennywhistle music and plaintive Irish aural landscapes they conjure up are hypnotic. Are you a Clannad and Maire Brennan, Capercaillie and Karen Matheson fan too, or maybe just guitar rockgod fan lol


----------



## Neo Romanza

Head_case said:


> Haha...I have all three of those albums. And Bright Heaven's sun. The pennywhistle music and plaintive Irish aural landscapes they conjure up are hypnotic. Are you a Clannad and Maire Brennan, Capercaillie and Karen Matheson fan too, or maybe just guitar rockgod fan lol


I own all of Iona's albums from their self-titled release to _Another Realm_. I can't say I'm a fan of Clannad. I'm afraid I don't know Maire Brennan, Capercaillie, or Karen Matheson, but looking them up on Google, I have to say that I'm not really attracted to folk music that much. Why I like Iona is the fact they forged a synthesis with progressive rock and Celtic folk music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe I should be banned from the guitar lovers association for my strat abuse but someone got to do it.

I've been a guitar player for more years than I care to remember got my first real guitar (had a few guitars prior), in the mid seventies a nice Fender 6 string acoustic- had been eying it off for about 6months before I bought it.

It had been onsale as special reduced price maybe all the locals just wanted electrics not sure. Eventually, I traded it on a Eston 12 string many years later. I tried to do my own "spinal tap" type collection there for awhile (got to 18- target was 20) but my sons- once they got interested, saw to it that i'm down to 6 guitars now- couple of fender elects, a yamaha classical, Ibanez 6 string, the 12 string and a banjo (funny the sons didn't want that!).

Here is some of my strat abuse "Doing bad things to a Stratocaster version 1" 
The following has all been recorded (badly) by me using a Fender Stratocaster - a nice early 80's jap made one too.

Don't think Leo would like what I'm doing with it. I call it MOMD- music of mass destruction.............

No Money/ or Stratocaster was harmed (or used) in the making of the this music! and that's gotta be good for something.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1L4...ld1dPtQ/videos


----------



## PetrB

jani said:


> People who pick electric guitar as their main instrument are usually moody&sexy and egoistic.


... and also seem to have a dreadful fashion sense when it comes to their hairstyle


----------



## Head_case

Neo Romanza said:


> I own all of Iona's albums from their self-titled release to _Another Realm_. I can't say I'm a fan of Clannad. I'm afraid I don't know Maire Brennan, Capercaillie, or Karen Matheson, but looking them up on Google, I have to say that I'm not really attracted to folk music that much. Why I like Iona is the fact they forged a synthesis with progressive rock and Celtic folk music.


Haha...but do you have their debut release on vinyl LP?!

Maire Brennan is the former lead vocalist for Clannad. I can't say I like them either, but Maire's album 'Listen to the wild water' is interesting for its trinkling harp and water rippling textures. Karen is the former lead singer of the Scottish band Capercaillie and released some low key albums of her own. Nothing as jazzy as Iona' instrumental brilliance though...


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe I should be banned from the guitar lovers association for my strat abuse but someone got to do it.
> 
> I've been a guitar player for more years than I care to remember got my first real guitar (had a few guitars prior), in the mid seventies a nice Fender 6 string acoustic- had been eying it off for about 6months before I bought it.
> 
> It had been onsale as special reduced price maybe all the locals just wanted electrics not sure. Eventually, I traded it on a Eston 12 string many years later. I tried to do my own "spinal tap" type collection there for awhile (got to 18- target was 20) but my sons- once they got interested, saw to it that i'm down to 6 guitars now- couple of fender elects, a yamaha classical, Ibanez 6 string, the 12 string and a banjo (funny the sons didn't want that!).
> 
> Here is some of my strat abuse "Doing bad things to a Stratocaster version 1"
> The following has all been recorded (badly) by me using a Fender Stratocaster - a nice early 80's jap made one too.
> 
> Don't think Leo would like what I'm doing with it. I call it MOMD- music of mass destruction.............
> 
> No Money/ or Stratocaster was harmed (or used) in the making of the this music! and that's gotta be good for something.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1L4...ld1dPtQ/videos


What do you think of the Cort guitars? I tried a few against the Fender Strats an thought the Fender strats were overrated...or the Corts were underrated. But I'm not a guitar player!


----------



## jani

PetrB said:


> ... and also seem to have a dreadful fashion sense when it comes to their hairstyle


I think that Mr.Vai has more style in this picture than any classical composer.


----------



## jani

PetrB said:


> ... and also seem to have a dreadful fashion sense when it comes to their hairstyle


Also the " I don't give a **** what others think" is part of the rock&metal image.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Head_case said:


> Haha...but do you have their debut release on vinyl LP?!
> 
> Maire Brennan is the former lead vocalist for Clannad. I can't say I like them either, but Maire's album 'Listen to the wild water' is interesting for its trinkling harp and water rippling textures. Karen is the former lead singer of the Scottish band Capercaillie and released some low key albums of her own. Nothing as jazzy as Iona' instrumental brilliance though...


Nope, I do not own Iona's debut on vinyl.  In fact, I don't even own the first issue of the CD but a remaster released via Iona's own label Open Sky.


----------



## Head_case

Neo Romanza said:


> Nope, I do not own Iona's debut on vinyl.  In fact, I don't even own the first issue of the CD but a remaster released via Iona's own label Open Sky.


Oh you're right. The album cover of their eponymous release is different. Dave Fitzgerald was my hero, being the flute and whistle player. I only took up the electric guitar to play quietly at night time to avoid disturbing the next door neighbours and ogres


----------



## jani

"I'd rather have people dislike my style than change it," he says. "If someone says, 'Hey, Yngwie, you play too damn much' -- I don't care. They way I play is the way I like to play. If people like it - great. If they don't, it's still fine with me."

That's what Yngwie Malmsteen said on a interview that's the real rock'n roll attitude!

http://www.guitarworld.com/yngwie-m...-his-latest-album-1986-guitar-world-interview


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> What do you think of the Cort guitars? I tried a few against the Fender Strats an thought the Fender strats were overrated...or the Corts were underrated. But I'm not a guitar player!


Have never tried a Cort have seen them in the guitar shops along with so many other bands these days. They seem to be of the affordable type guitars to me rather than quality guitars. We have a couple of our own brands here in Oz that make a nice guitar including Maton and Cole Clark- very nice guitars.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Not an electric guitarist but an acoustic guitarist whose music and playing has influenced my own playing:

Will Ackerman


----------



## norman bates

jani said:


> That's what Yngwie Malmsteen said on a interview that's the real rock'n roll attitude!


unfortunately rock'n roll is only in his attitude :lol:


----------



## Chrythes

Joe Pass.


----------



## Jimm

Allan Holdsworth has always been one of the best, a truly unique & wonderful player. Light years ahead of most on a musical level.

And listen to Stockhausen's masterpiece _Gruppen_, for one of the best usages of modern electric guitar in a truly unavoidable monster of a composition.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Jimm said:


> Allan Holdsworth has always been one of the best, a truly unique & wonderful player. Light years ahead of most on a musical level.
> 
> And listen to Stockhausen's masterpiece _Gruppen_, for one of the best usages of modern electric guitar in a truly unavoidable monster of a composition.
> 
> View attachment 18027


Holdsworth has always left me cold. The only solo I've heard from Holdsworth that I sort of enjoyed came from Jean-Luc Ponty's _Enigmatic Ocean_. The song is called _Nostalgic Lady_. The first part of the solo is beautiful but then Holdsworth just goes crazy like he always does making this a great 'if only' solo. I think he's a remarkable technician but that's it.


----------



## norman bates

Neo Romanza said:


> Holdsworth has always left me cold. The only solo I've heard from Holdsworth that I sort of enjoyed came from Jean-Luc Ponty's _Enigmatic Ocean_. The song is called _Nostalgic Lady_. The first part of the solo is beautiful but then Holdsworth just goes crazy like he always does making this a great 'if only' solo. I think he's a remarkable technician but that's it.


I have the same problem with him. He's clearly a huge talent, his harmonies are very original, he's very influential, his technique is outstanding, but often he sounds like he's doing exercises (and aside that, I don't like his tone with all that chorus or flanger or whatever). I have a great respect for him, but I can't say that I love his music.


----------



## Jimm

Holdsworth is a true genius of the instrument in all aspects and cast a very large shadow over guitar players in general with his innovations. He's the deepest, richest and most elusive harmonically, and the most lyrical player I've heard, (closer to horn players like Coltrane, than to guitaristic playing & cliche), his tone is to die for, his technical innovation & command 2nd to none, and he is also a master improvisor. Another thing too, is that he has continued to evolve in all these areas, getting better and better with age. So listening to earlier things are in no way indicative what he achieved later. Few guitarists I have heard on the planet (and I have heard most!) come close to what he has done.


----------



## norman bates

Jimm said:


> Holdsworth is a true genius of the instrument in all aspects and cast a very large shadow over guitar players in general with his innovations. He's the deepest, richest and most elusive harmonically, and the most lyrical player I've heard, (closer to horn players like Coltrane, than to guitaristic playing & cliche), his tone is to die for, his technical innovation & command 2nd to none, and he is also a master improvisor. Another thing too, is that he has continued to evolve in all these areas, getting better and better with age. So listening to earlier things are in no way indicative what he achieved later. Few guitarists I have heard on the planet (and I have heard most!) come close to what he has done.


what are your favorite albums of or with him?


----------



## Jimm

norman bates said:


> what are your favorite albums of or with him?


Tough question .. he's such a singular player in the truest sense and I love most of what he has done .. so many earth-shattering solos to choose from, so many excellent song-form compositions. I'd say get everything you can by him and really explore it. For an album, perhaps start with _The Sixteen Men of Tain_, it's really good.


----------



## PetrB




----------



## norman bates

Jimm said:


> Tough question .. he's such a singular player in the truest sense and I love most of what he has done .. so many earth-shattering solos to choose from, so many excellent song-form compositions. I'd say get everything you can by him and really explore it. For an album, perhaps start with _The Sixteen Men of Tain_, it's really good.


I know it, but thanks.


----------



## Jimm

norman bates said:


> I know it, but thanks.


Name me one player who is better in your estimation?


----------



## jani

Jimm said:


> Name me one player who is better in your estimation?


I know that Alan is technically way more superior specially when it comes to legato playing, but i personally enjoy way more about Steve Vai's playing and here is a list of few others who i prefer over him.
- Shawn Lane
- Guthrie Govan
- Tosin Abasi
- Jeff Loomis
- Joe Satriani


----------



## Jimm

jani said:


> I know that Alan is technically way more superior specially when it comes to legato playing, but i personally enjoy way more about Steve Vai's playing and here is a list of few others who i prefer over him.
> 
> - Shawn Lane
> - Guthrie Govan
> - Tosin Abasi
> - Jeff Loomis
> - Joe Satriani


The underlying music is far, far richer too .. you should look up what some of your favorite players here have said about Holdsworth, let alone hear traces of him in their playing (not vice versa). And with all due respect to you, none of them really hold a candle next to him (but few do!). Holdsworth is so original and has redefined the instrument and what is possible on it, it's such a sacred garden.


----------



## norman bates

Jimm said:


> Name me one player who is better in your estimation?


I don't think that "better" is a good word, and as I've said I have great respect for Holdsworth. He's for sure one of the most talented guitarists ever. And sometimes I listen to him and the other guys similar to him or influenced by him, bill connors, ben monder, wayne krantz, tim miller, nelson veras, ollie halsall etc, but I prefer other things. I Some of my favorite on electric are chord melodists like Lenny Breau, Ed Bickert, Ted Greene, guitarist who play single lines like Tisziji Munoz and Sonny Greenwich (two guitarists who are deeply influenced by Coltrane), in rock music Grady Runyan, Marc Ribot, Duane Allman, Roy Montgomery, D.Boon, D'Gary when he's on electric (but I love him as much on acoustic).


----------



## norman bates

jani said:


> - Tosin Abasi


I didn't know him, he reminds me of ron jarzombek.


----------



## Jimm

norman bates said:


> I don't think that "better" is a good word, and as I've said I have great respect for Holdsworth. He's for sure one of the most talented guitarists ever. And sometimes I listen to him and the other guys similar to him or influenced by him, bill connors, ben monder, wayne krantz, tim miller, nelson veras, ollie halsall etc, but I prefer other things. I Some of my favorite on electric are chord melodists like Lenny Breau, Ed Bickert, Ted Greene, guitarist who play single lines like Tisziji Munoz and Sonny Greenwich (two guitarists who are deeply influenced by Coltrane), in rock music Grady Runyan, Marc Ribot, Duane Allman, Roy Montgomery, D.Boon, D'Gary when he's on electric (but I love him as much on acoustic).


When I say "better" I'm essentially meaning something like .. someone who's music really brings a 'truly' special package to the table and has a lot of offer (substance), the more undiluted & pure the better, with a lot to engage us, to enrich us, etc. Holdsworth of course is a master melodic chord composer, and an original one at that with a deep sense of harmony (this part of his legacy is often overlooked by younger players who only see the superficial things like 'technique') .. you've probably read too, that the saxophone & sax players like Coltrane & Brecker were a major influences on Holdsworth, as was Debussy & Stravinsky .. and his solos speak for themselves too, they are jaw dropping, and mind boggling in their content, expression & execution .. and out of this world, so beautiful. He's one of those players that any serious music lover, and especially guitar fan should look into seriously. He's totally refreshing to the typical landscape and a lot can be learned by his example.


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Have never tried a Cort have seen them in the guitar shops along with so many other bands these days. They seem to be of the affordable type guitars to me rather than quality guitars. We have a couple of our own brands here in Oz that make a nice guitar including Maton and Cole Clark- very nice guitars.


What.....!!! Quality isn't affordable?!

Sigh....that's a point though. I found the Cort played just as well as a Strat without the bells and whistles, butthen I.m reluctant to spend more than Us$750 on a musical instrument which has no acoustic resonance. As a casual electric guitar fumbler (mostly late nights.....and the jumbo frets really do me in...I like short scale string instruments...!) I rely on the amp and speaker setup, so I figured there wasn't much point in going for broke buying an electric guitar. Now flutes on the other hand......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> What.....!!! Quality isn't affordable?!
> 
> Sigh....that's a point though. I found the Cort played just as well as a Strat without the bells and whistles, butthen I.m reluctant to spend more than Us$750 on a musical instrument which has no acoustic resonance. As a casual electric guitar fumbler (mostly late nights.....and the jumbo frets really do me in...I like short scale string instruments...!) I rely on the amp and speaker setup, so I figured there wasn't much point in going for broke buying an electric guitar. Now flutes on the other hand......


Depends what your looking for- I don't like jumbo frets either for US $750 (about $725 Aus), your starting to get into decent guitars. Over recent years guitar prices have some down if anything. For that price you wont get much in a fender or gibson but you'll get a better quality Squire or Epiphone........... ie prob Korean rather than Chinese. Or in Aus a low end Maton or Cole Clark.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jimm said:


> Name me one player who is better in your estimation?


I'd suggest Tommy Emmanuel- Aussie of course! Or Lobby Lloyd if your comparing straight electric players...


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Depends what your looking for- I don't like jumbo frets either for US $750 (about $725 Aus), your starting to get into decent guitars. Over recent years guitar prices have some down if anything. For that price you wont get much in a fender or gibson but you'll get a better quality Squire or Epiphone........... ie prob Korean rather than Chinese. Or in Aus a low end Maton or Cole Clark.


I gather Cort are made in Latin America....

Tried an Ibanez prestige which I fell in love with..apart from the jumbo frets which me leap around the fret board like a maniac and I still hadn't moved more than a semitone :lol:

Does anyone really need two electric guitars?

Surely another amp or a few pedals makes more sense?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I had 12 and still was not enough - there are so many different type hollow bodied, solids, semi- hollow arch top, pickups, tones one is never enough................


----------



## jani

Jimm said:


> The underlying music is far, far richer too .. you should look up what some of* your favorite players here have said about Holdsworth, let alone hear traces of him in their playing (not vice versa).* And with all due respect to you, none of them really hold a candle next to him (but few do!). Holdsworth is so original and has redefined the instrument and what is possible on it, it's such a sacred garden.


Yes i know that also, i said that i know that he is technically way more superior than any of those players ( even tough all the players i listed are worldclass players) but Alan's music just leaves me cold. IT doesn't evoke any kinda emotion on me.

I personally love this performance from Steve, i think its one of the best moments in the history of guitar playing PS. Steve also scored the orchestra parts as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Jimm said:


> Holdsworth is a true genius of the instrument in all aspects and cast a very large shadow over guitar players in general with his innovations. He's the deepest, richest and most elusive harmonically, and the most lyrical player I've heard, (closer to horn players like Coltrane, than to guitaristic playing & cliche), his tone is to die for, his technical innovation & command 2nd to none, and he is also a master improvisor. Another thing too, is that he has continued to evolve in all these areas, getting better and better with age. So listening to earlier things are in no way indicative what he achieved later. Few guitarists I have heard on the planet (and I have heard most!) come close to what he has done.


As I said, I don't doubt the man's technical prowess and even his own achievements but he's no Shawn Lane and certainly doesn't come close for me. Lane by all standards was one of the most remarkable guitarists to ever walk this planet. His playing went beyond technique. Also, his playing was intellectual but it was imbued with an emotional intensity that guys like Holdsworth lack. Holdsworth, for me, is just a technician with nothing musically interesting to say.

I will also say that I'm not a big fan of jazz fusion in general, so not only do I dislike Holdsworth, but I think the whole genre is a musical dead-end. I haven't listened to guitarists seriously for about 10 years. I'm much more into other instruments and, more importantly, bebop, which is a style of music I hold in high regard unlike this fusion stuff.


----------



## norman bates

Neo Romanza said:


> As I said, I don't doubt the man's technical prowess and even his own achievements but he's no Shawn Lane and certainly doesn't come close for me.


well, altough I share the view on Holdsworth's coldness, I think that Shawn Lane too (who was a great virtuoso on his own)
would not subscribe this one. Holdsworth is more harmonically sophisticated, and Lane for me has the opposite problem, an over romanticized sound, and he indulged too much in guitar wanking (but this is a problem of a great amount of guitar virtuosos, holdsworth included).


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I had 12 and still was not enough - there are so many different type hollow bodied, solids, semi- hollow arch top, pickups, tones one is never enough................


...but if they are electric....does it matter?

I thought the pickups could be swapped out so that it still depends on the amp and speakers to determine the sound quality no?


----------



## tdc

I just checked out Allan Holdsworth and I think he is an incredible player and I plan to check out some of his instructional videos on youtube. But I do think that players like Lenny Breau and Wes Montgomery have somehow more 'style' to their playing, and they sound more dynamic and organic to me. I'm not really into electric guitar virtuosity though which is why I'm not too familiar with many of the names in this thread.


----------



## norman bates

tdc said:


> I'm not really into electric guitar virtuosity though which is why I'm not too familiar with many of the names in this thread.


In a sense the display of virtuosity has become a limit today. The bar is set incredibly high and there's a great amount of guitarists who are way more technically dazzling than in the past (there are thirteen years old guys who make hendrix sound like he's a beginner, at least in terms of coordination and speed), but often there's no soul, it sounds like they're doing a competition in speed (many of those shredders mentioned by jani) or in abstract harmonies (many jazz guitarists of today, and holdsworth is a big influence on many of them, altough he's not exactly a jazz player like kurt rosenwinkel or ben monder). The second shoud not be a bad thing, but often it sounds so academic and dry, "look at me, I've studied at berklee".


----------



## PetrB

Dweeb report here.

Guitar is a chordophone, (strings on a resonating body, includes electrics using a pick-up) 
Its method of producing the sound, _percussion_.

Old parlance 'Strings" category is for those chordophones where the sound is produced by bowing, capable of sustain, vs. plucking or striking, which is attach and decay.

Play the guitar, you're technically a percussionist, as are pianists, harpists, etc.


----------



## norman bates

PetrB said:


> Dweeb report here.
> 
> Guitar is a chordophone, (strings on a resonating body, includes electrics using a pick-up)
> Its method of producing the sound, _percussion_.
> 
> Old parlance 'Strings" category is for those chordophones where the sound is produced by bowing, capable of sustain, vs. plucking or striking, which is attach and decay.
> 
> Play the guitar, you're technically a percussionist, as are pianists, harpists, etc.


electric guitar is not exactly so simple to define. With instruments like the moog guitar you can have all the sustain you want. Go to one minute in this video to know what I mean





and you can have the same effect with an ebow, a sustainer, using feedback, synth pick ups. And after all many bass players use double bass without a bow.


----------



## Neo Romanza

norman bates said:


> well, altough I share the view on Holdsworth's coldness, I think that Shawn Lane too (who was a great virtuoso on his own)
> would not subscribe this one. Holdsworth is more harmonically sophisticated, and Lane for me has the opposite problem, an over romanticized sound, and he indulged too much in guitar wanking (but this is a problem of a great amount of guitar virtuosos, holdsworth included).


I agree that guitar virtuosos do indulge in themselves way too much which is why I don't listen to a lot of this fusion music for that aspect of the music alone. If you go back a few pages, you'll see the guitarists I'm most impressed with: Frisell, Rypdal, Hackett, Summers, Lifeson, Abercrombie, Eric Johnson, Dave Bainbridge, and Will Ackerman. These guitarists transcend pyrotechnics and are more concerned with the music. Guys like Holdsworth, Lane, Greg Howe, Gutherie Govan, Satriani, Vai, etc. don't really do much for me, but I do feel Lane has more heart in his shredding than any of the afore mentioned players, but that's just my opinion.

On the other end of the spectrum, I've always been fascinated by the deconstructionist antics of Sonic Youth's Thurston Moore and Lee Ranaldo. These two players have been favorites of mine since my childhood. Another player I have admired since childhood has been Phil Keaggy. _The Master and the Musician_ being a particular favorite.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

PetrB said:


> Dweeb report here.
> 
> Guitar is a chordophone, (strings on a resonating body, includes electrics using a pick-up)
> Its method of producing the sound, _percussion_.
> 
> Old parlance 'Strings" category is for those chordophones where the sound is produced by bowing, capable of sustain, vs. plucking or striking, which is attach and decay.
> 
> Play the guitar, you're technically a percussionist, as are pianists, harpists, etc.


So I guess Jimmy Page playing an electric guitar (al Led Zep), with a bow would make it a strings instrument and similarly a violin being plucked, as oppossed to bowed, would then switch from being a stringed instrument, to a percussive one.

Interesting!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> ...but if they are electric....does it matter?
> 
> I thought the pickups could be swapped out so that it still depends on the amp and speakers to determine the sound quality no?


Simple answer yes it does matter. Just because they are electric and have pick ups is a bit like saying all electric keyboards sound the same because they are electric.

Hope that helps


----------



## Head_case

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Simple answer yes it does matter. Just because they are electric and have pick ups is a bit like saying all electric keyboards sound the same because they are electric.
> 
> Hope that helps


You mean.....electric keyboards aren't all the same?! 

I guess I'm lacking in the subtlety department when it comes to electric. This would explain why the guy in the music shop was crooning on about how buttery smooth the electric guitar was playing, and to me it just sounded like it wasn't acoustic lol.

I'm too thick to own an electric guitar but I do lol


----------



## PaulAbner

Cultivated works on electric guitar
soundcloud.com/paul-abner

Classically-inspired modern guitar
1) Prelude No. 1 in E Minor by Heitor Villa-Lobos2) Danza Espanola No. 5 by Enrique Granados

3) Winter Song by Paul Abner
4) I Drew the Lucky Card by Paul Abner
5) Lament-Asturias by Paul Abner & Isaac Albeniz
6-8) La Catedral by Augustine Barrios Mangore
 i: Preludio
 ii: Andante Religioso
 iii: Allegro Solemne
9-11) El Decameron Negro by Leo Brouwer
 i: La Arpa del Guerrero
  ii: La Huida de los Amantes por el Valle de los
Ecos
 iii: La Balada de la Doncella Enamorada
12) Colder by Paul Abner
13) Tango en Skai by Roland Dyens

Will you provide some honest feedback on the musical integrity of these works? Any insights?


----------



## PaulAbner

Cultivated works on electric guitar
soundcloud.com/paul-abner

Classically-inspired modern guitar
1) Prelude No. 1 in E Minor by Heitor Villa-Lobos

2) Danza Espanola No. 5 by Enrique Granados

3) Winter Song by Paul Abner
4) I Drew the Lucky Card by Paul Abner
5) Lament-Asturias by Paul Abner & Isaac Albeniz
6-8) La Catedral by Augustine Barrios Mangore
 i: Preludio
 ii: Andante Religioso
 iii: Allegro Solemne
9-11) El Decameron Negro by Leo Brouwer
 i: La Arpa del Guerrero
  ii: La Huida de los Amantes por el Valle de los
Ecos
 iii: La Balada de la Doncella Enamorada
12) Colder by Paul Abner
13) Tango en Skai by Roland Dyens

You seem to know what you're about. I'm just beginning to share my music and could use some feedback. This site is filled with interested and interesting listeners. I hope to make classical guitar more approachable to modern audiences while maintaining the musical integrity, and I hope honoring the composers' intention.


----------



## ClassicalGuitarist

Electric guitar will always be one of my favorites. Yngwie Malmsteen has had a huge inspiration on me. From his arpeggios across the entire fretboard, incredible speed, phrasing, tone, and Vibrato just incredible. Huge talent on electric and acoustic.


----------

